# Black Magician Trilogy - Trudi Canavan



## k3ng (Sep 23, 2006)

I'm looking to pick up a copy of the trilogy over the next weekend. I've been looking for reviews on it for abit... most of em pretty vague. The extracts from Trudi's website are interesting me...

Anyway, anyone would like to give a review on this for me before I get meself a copy? 

No spoilers if possible :wink:


----------



## Chaeronia (Sep 27, 2006)

I started this series on the advice of a friend, but I didn't get past the first 150 pages.  Tired, trite, insipid, it wasn't even inspiring enough to hate.


----------



## k3ng (Oct 14, 2006)

http://www.ebloggy.com/blog.php?username=k3ng_404&id=1&entry=32
my first every book review here


----------



## Blossom (Oct 15, 2006)

I read these books a while ago, but I really enjoyed them. I found the writing quite subtle, but it was engaging and amusing. The characters were very well developed and interesting, and the plot was non conventional and pulled off excellently. Overall, they've become one of my favourite trilogies. 

I've also enjoyed Trudi Canavan's second series, _Age Of The Five_, which consists (at the moment) of _Priestess Of The White_ and _Last of the Wilds_.

So yeah, she's a good author. Go read her books!


----------



## Fantasy of You (Oct 21, 2006)

I read the series about a year back. The only reason I read past the first was because I bought them at once, and I hate to waste money. The first book is a drag. It goes on and on with a chase that just loses weight and ends up being there only to prolong the book. I hated the first book. 

The second and third get better, though, and I read them quite easily. 

I wouldn't recommend you buy the series, though. There are far better books on magic ect. that are far more original, with better characters and writing. It's a good story, but the prose makes it boring, to be honest. 

And if you're looking for reviews, go to amazon...

-Fantasy


----------



## slayerofangels (Nov 6, 2006)

I thought the whole story was a bit dragged out, but then again I didn't like the magician's name either so...yeah.


----------



## vespera (Nov 8, 2006)

The first book dragged but I loved the second and third books.  Looking forward to the next trilogy which carries on this story de sometime in 2008.

Worth a read but maybe grab them from the library, I was given mine so dont have the 'I paid for it so it must be awesome' thing going on


----------



## Walkio (Feb 24, 2007)

I agree with Fantasy of You, in that the chase sequence in the first book was much to long and it did get boring. It could easily have been a hundred pages shorter, and would have read better. I haven't read Novice or High Lord, but I'm going to, so I liked it enough!

I think the hook at the beginning helped, because if it was like normal fantasy books that take about 50 pages for something to happen I don't think I would have read it all.


----------



## Lys (Feb 24, 2007)

I read them a while back and agree that the second two books are better. The trilogy is worth a read if you want something fairly light though.


----------

